# Home Surveillance set-up



## redlegger (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone.... 
I have just moved into my new home and i have the following gear installed, but i have no idea on how to use it.

1x Camerio SF210 CCD Camera
1x Camerio Dome Camera
1x Ethernet Cable coming from my home phone outlet

I have never setup a home surveillance system before, so im wondering if someone can help me out 

What do i need to get the system up and running? The camera out the back yard (SF210) was unplugged, so i have plugged it in and the red LED on the back of it lights up.... but someone has cut what i assume is the video out cable, it looks like coax (aeriel) cable , it has no connection anymore 

The dome camera out the front is screwed up on the eaves so i assume it is still connected, but i dont know how to tell?

In one of my rooms, i have an Ethernet cable coming from my phone outlet, which i assume is part of the system? i plugged this into my laptop, but nothing happened.
Another strange thing is that there is another outlet in one of the bedrooms which has the same coax cable outlet as the SF210 camera (which is out the back yard)? I have plugged this into a TV and couldnt get any picture!

If this makes any sense to anyone can you help me out? 
Cheers

RL


----------



## redlegger (Mar 22, 2011)

bump:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi redlegger
Welcome to TSF. Hang tight - I will ask some of our networking guys to have a look and see if they can help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello redlegger,

Here's a general idea to on how to setup your surveillance system.
Another one here.

I also found camerio's support site, here's their FAQ's.


----------

